# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Не играет видео на плеере

## Vlad nazar

Здравствуйте 

Прошу помощи по одному вопросу.

У меня есть медиаплеер MDV-631U.

Я скачивал из интернета фильмы, конвертировал в формат VOB записывал на флешку и смотрел на плеере. Флешка потерялась. Купил новую. Записал на нее фильм в формате VOB. Он скаченный из интернета и переконвертируемый в программе "Фабрика форматов". Медиаплеер не хочет играть.  Фильм проигрывается несколько секунд и обрывается. Конвертировал в формат MPEG4 - вообще не играет.

Записывал видеофайлы на ДВД-диск, тоже самое.

Видео файлы в формате VOB, которые были сконвертируемы до покупки флешки почему-то играют на медиаплеере.

Прошу какого-нибудь совета! Что надо чтобы видеофайлы проигрывались на плеере?

----------


## tamalex

> записывал на флешку и смотрел на плеере.


А телевизор какой? Что, там флешка не вставляется?

----------


## Moskva5

Плеер надо настроить

----------


## Skyler

Я бы на месте автора не мучился и давно поменял свой видеоплеер, например на Quicktime, мне например он очень нравится, поддерживает много форматов, или на любой другой видеоплеер из подборки https://tehnichka.pro/best-videoplay...ntent_header_0. К чему все эти "танцы с бубном", когда можно пользоваться нормальным плеером и сразу смотреть скачанные видео...:confused:

----------

